# Dish America's Top 250 with HD - no TMC HD?



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I could have sworn that if you have America's Top 250 with HD, that one of the "The Movie Channel" channels was in HD. All I see is one of the Encore channels in HD. Did Dish change this?

Michael


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Encore and TMC (The Movie Channel) are 2 different channels. Encore has a few genres of movie channels and TMC has both an east and a west feed. usually only the east feed of both channels are available.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I understand that. I'm talking about what is included with the HD option of the Top 250, not the movie packages.

Michael


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Just the east feeds of encore and TMC would be included then.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not getting even an east coast feed of TMC.

Michael


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

According to the Dish website, TMC is the West feed only.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/eco_detail.aspx?pack=AT250


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

It's not HD, though.

Michael


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That is the goofy scenario..

With AT250 you get TMC West...

Dish only carries TMC East in HD... and to get that, you need to subscribe to the Showtime package.

You get Encore HD because Encore is in the AT250.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't waste your time worrying about not getting TMC in HD or even SD. It's now a worthless channel. Before last February, the one or maybe two movies a month that were worth watching were nice clean sharp presentations and in OAR. In February they added an intrusive channel bug that has destroyed the viewing experience. Ended up canceling the Showtime package. I would put Encore, the "plex" channels, and MGMHD(the worst of the bunch:nono2 in the sane category.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael1 said:


> I'm not getting even an east coast feed of TMC.


Check channels 9481 and 327 to make sure they are not locked out. TMC-HD is on 110 with 340 Encore so you should be getting it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Check channels 9481 and 327 to make sure they are not locked out. TMC-HD is on 110 with 340 Encore so you should be getting it.


I posted a couple of places up... I don't think he should be getting it.

He said he has AT250, but not any other premiums.

TMC-West is included in AT250... Dish has TMC-East in HD only if you subscribe to the Showtime premiums... You don't get the HD feed of TMC in AT250.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I posted a couple of places up... I don't think he should be getting it.
> 
> He said he has AT250, but not any other premiums.
> 
> TMC-West is included in AT250... Dish has TMC-East in HD only if you subscribe to the Showtime premiums... You don't get the HD feed of TMC in AT250.


There was a time where AT250 only subscribers would get Encore East HD in and TMC East HD since there were no Encore West HD and TMC West HD feeds to match the channels they get in SD. I don't believe that time has ended.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> There was a time where AT250 only subscribers would get Encore East HD in and TMC East HD since there were no Encore West HD and TMC West HD feeds to match the channels they get in SD. I don't believe that time has ended.


If so, then I wasn't aware of that policy... I don't remember having TMC in HD until I added premiums to my subscription, though... so maybe it was a policy that changed after I had done that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I posted a couple of places up... I don't think he should be getting it.
> 
> He said he has AT250, but not any other premiums.
> 
> TMC-West is included in AT250... Dish has TMC-East in HD only if you subscribe to the Showtime premiums... You don't get the HD feed of TMC in AT250.


I dropped AEP to AT250 because I wasn't watching Showtime due to sub par movies. I'm thinking about getting Cinamax. Anyway I'm getting TMC SD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TMC E HD may have been dropped from HD 250 when it became free. DISH's website (which can be as inaccurate as Wikipedia in places) no longer lists TMC E HD as part of the 250 level package but does list Encore E HD (with no Encore E SD in AT250).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't believe TMC E HD was ever a part of Top 250. Only Encore E HD is included, and the only reason we get that one is because Encore W is not carried in HD. The day E* reserves bandwidth to add Encore W HD, we will lose Encore E HD.

BTW: When I went "free for all" there was a problem in getting Encore E HD turned on. It wasn't just me either, other posters had similar problems. Many CSR's were clueless about Encore E HD being in the top 250 pack because Encore E SD is not in 250.


----------

